
Are You Happy Now? Oxford Dictionaries’ Word of the Year Is a Damn Emoji - mtviewdave
http://techcrunch.com/2015/11/16/are-you-happy-now-oxford-dictionaries-word-of-the-year-is-a-damn-emoji/
======
DougN7
Ugggh. That's as bad (worse) as when 'literally' was redefined to mean
'figuratively'

------
kitwalker12
another installment in the yearly attempt by OED to remain relevant.

